# Removal Septal Button - What CPT code would you use for removal



## PICFLORIDA49 (Sep 27, 2011)

What CPT code would you use for removal of a septal button performed as a hospital outpatient (under anesthesia). The button was not dislodged, but was causing pain. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 28, 2011)

take a look at 30310


----------



## PICFLORIDA49 (Sep 28, 2011)

I started to use code 30310, but then found the following on AAPC from April 2007:

"The best answer I've found is this one: 

When a nasal septal perforation or defect is too large to repair, the otolaryngologist may use an alloplastic button to close it. Code 30220 (insertion, nasal septal prosthesis [button]) should be used for the insertion of such a device, not for its removal. Code 30300 (removal foreign body, intranasal; office type procedure) also would not be appropriate because a medically implanted device (in this case, the button) is not considered a foreign body, unless the device has become detached and poses a threat to the patients well-being.

Instead, use an appropriate-level office visit code (99201-99205 new; or 99211-99215, established) for the septal button removal. This procedure is unlikely to affect the overall level because it should not increase the history, examination or medical decision-making components of the visit. 

Melanie" 

Your further comments would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## tlivengo (Oct 5, 2011)

I use 20670 or 20680 

Teresa


----------

